# Do you have a plan if your tortoise outlives you?



## Brutha (Oct 25, 2010)

I ask because I ended up scrambling to learn how to raise two tortoises after their owner died. The guy who ended up with the tortoises didn't really know about proper care (though I fully admit I didn't either when I took them, but I knew I could do better and was willing to spend the time researching). It didn't seem malicious, he just didn't know.

If you have papers/permits, etc., make sure they can be easily found. Maybe an instruction sheet with your specific tort's needs. Make sure there's someone who knows how to properly care for them, or your torts may end up in a tiny tub, eating lettuce ("once every week or so"), without water ("because they get it from the lettuce"), with no UVB. They may not be lucky enough to (quite serendipitously) find an obsessive geek willing to spend the time to find out how to care for them properly.

With their long life, the general public's lack of knowledge, their special needs....I'm just saying please give it some thought if you haven't already.


----------



## Az tortoise compound (Oct 25, 2010)

Nothing to worry about. I will live forever.
Seriously though, every family member now has torts. I would imagine they will all squabble about who gets them. Lol! No matter where they end up, they will be well taken care of.


----------



## reptylefreek (Oct 25, 2010)

I have thought of this so many times. Im still young but i know no one in my family would do the job if I died at an eary age. I really need to find a rescue who would be ok with me putting them in a will. I would think most people would think of their kids first though.


----------



## DeanS (Oct 25, 2010)

My daughter is absolutely whipped on these guys...so I don't worry when the time comes...but since I plan to be around until the middle of the millenium, I'm not worried...just yet!


----------



## Brutha (Oct 25, 2010)

Az tortoise compound said:


> Nothing to worry about. I will live forever.



That's funny....my third option was originally "NA - I'm going to live forever", but I changed it at the last minute.


----------



## Kristina (Oct 25, 2010)

My daughters will get first pick, and if they do not want them (or all of them, since I have about 25,) they will go to one of two specific rescues that I have picked out. It's all in my will


----------



## Brutha (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm glad that so many of you have it thought out. I figured that you guys would have it all planned out, but wanted to raise awareness nonetheless.

I'm grateful that I got these tortoises, but I would have felt much better if I knew what I was in for from the start as opposed to scrambling. My wife makes fun of me because I research everything ad nauseum. Taking in an animal I knew little about was quite out of character for me, but these were different circumstances.


----------



## Angi (Oct 25, 2010)

I told my son the torts are his inheritance. My oldest loves them almost as much as me.


----------



## Madkins007 (Oct 26, 2010)

Several levels of options:

1. Kids or other family

2. Local herp keepers, located via the herp society forms

3. Nearby herp keepers, located via forums here or similar places.

My kids are knowledgeable in tort care, and good on the internet. If they cannot do it, they will find someone who can.


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 26, 2010)

And everyone should also understand that zoos don't want them. So don't include donation to the zoo in your plans.


----------



## Cfr200 (Oct 26, 2010)

They are in my will with a list of people that have said they would be happy to take them. I made sure that I have more than one option, because you never know what life will throw your way. I also left a small amount of cash to get this person started on the right foot to go along with them.


----------



## kimmer (Oct 26, 2010)

Cfr200 said:


> They are in my will with a list of people that have said they would be happy to take them. I made sure that I have more than one option, because you never know what life will throw your way. I also left a small amount of cash to get this person started on the right foot to go along with them.



This is a very good answer. 

I always figured that my youngest daughter would take any animals that I may leave but as she grows up, I realize her life path may take her the "wildlife conservation route" and she may be traveling the world in her work. 

I am lucky to have several family members of various ages who would make sure that my animals had good homes if they could not take them in. Thanks for bring this up, it has made me think and plan.


----------



## dmmj (Oct 26, 2010)

Even though I don't plan on dying for a long long time (5 years at least) accidents do happen and while they are not in my will, my mom gets first choice of any she wants, then they will go to the turtle and tortoise club, of course if anyone on here wants some that could be arranged, but most likely my mom will take all of them.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Oct 26, 2010)

I have people fighting over who gets Bob. My oldest son thinks he is getting him, but I don't like that way he takes care of (or doesn't) his animals. So I have someone else listed in my will. But when he discovers that I will be dead and gone...
It's species specific as far as I'm concerned. Bob now is 80 pounds, when I die in 4 years he'll be over 100 and I want him to go to someone who is Sulcata educated already. My son can have my Russians or my box turtles. But Bob is going to someone who already has room for him and already has Sulcata so he knows how to care for them. Bob is going to someone who will appreciate his special qualities and his big personality. Bob is going to a Bob person...


----------



## Tom (Oct 26, 2010)

I can't die. I've got too much to do. Plus, I'm so nit-picky that no one can do it as well as me. My next of kin know what to do in the case of my untimely departure.


----------



## RV's mom (Oct 26, 2010)

Tom just has to outlive me + my equivalent to have RV join his home herd. No fair sending a hit-man.


----------



## moswen (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm leaving every one of mine to my sister in law, she's had the same boxies since she was a teenager, and she's kept my sullies before, she loves torts! Actually almost half of my life insurance goes to her in being able to build the sullies a proper fence and heated shed. She lives on 5 acres so she has the space! I've even given a portion of my life insurance to be donated to the tortoise rescue of her choice bc I haven't taken the time to pick one out yet.


----------



## Tom (Oct 27, 2010)

sharkstar said:


> Tom just has to outlive me + my equivalent to have RV join his home herd. No fair sending a hit-man.



Really? That's fantastic news! I've gotta start eating better, so I'll live longer...


----------



## Tracy Gould (Oct 27, 2010)

I am learning my Daughter how to care for Shelby and god for bid if Kerry is not able to one of my Boy will also now how to look after her as i am always pointing out weeds and telling them if they are good or bad for her.


----------



## terryo (Oct 27, 2010)

My son was only 33 when he died and it was unexpected. He had a big pond with lots of water turtles that he "rescued" or took in from rescues. So I have a will and most all my animals will go to Julie at the TROLI. I have her name and address and phone # on all my enclosures. She will have names and phone numbers of people I feel might want them. Everyone should be prepared no matter how old you are and even if you are in the greatest of health, because you never know what tomorrow brings. When someone dies there is so much going on that sometimes the animals are the last thing that you think of. So....please be prepared.


----------

